# Mink hounds/hunting



## Cinnamontoast (13 May 2015)

I wasn't aware the escaped/released population was a big problem, but reading a Facebook page, it appears this is the case. Anyone know anything about it? I remember hearing about mink being released from fur farms: have they gone crazy and multiplied loads?


----------



## millikins (13 May 2015)

They are a serious problem and have played a large part in the population crash of our native water vole. I have read recently that their numbers have stabilised and may be falling, a combination of hunting, trapping and the increasing numbers of otters.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 May 2015)

There are several packs of mink hounds in the country and all have played a significant role in the culling of mink.  Mink are destructive and have had a very negative impact on British wildlife.


----------



## Countryman (14 May 2015)

Mink have thrived here, being able to outcompete most birds and mammals of the river. I believe they are the main reason for the disappearance of the Water Vole, which is on the brink of extinction in many places.


----------



## Clodagh (14 May 2015)

Mink hunting is fairly dull but if the sun shines can be a nice day out.
Mink love our waterways and thrive here. Numbers seem to be dropping now as millikins said, otters are making a come back (which I suppose are no improvement if you are a fisherman).
I don't think the hounds hunt the mink, I'm not sure that is legal, I think they hunt a trail and are allowed to hunt rats (why rats don't get any protection, sigh, same nervous system et al). I have only been a couple of times but they did dig a mink from a drain, he was impressively fierce and noisy and big.
I have trapped a couple here in my garden, they kill chickens.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 May 2015)

Legally, if you find one, are you supposed to kill it like you are rabbits? 

I'm confused as to why if they're such a problem to native wildlife there are sabs trying to stop hunts they think are after them?


----------



## Clodagh (15 May 2015)

That I don't know, but they did dig to and shoot the one they found when I was out.
Eastern Counties minkhounds are around here, I don't know if they go into Herts.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 May 2015)

Wouldn't want to actually go hunting, just came across talk of it on Facebook. I had no idea it was an issue.


----------

